# Please help me!



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, I really need your help!

I have entered my WB, Disney in a BRC Next Top Model Competition on Facebook. In order to win this, he needs the most 'likes' on his photo!

If you click this link, it will take you directly to the photo for you to 'like'. If you could, please 'share' this on your wall too!

It would really mean a lot for me and Disney to win this... So please help me out, it only take 1 minute for you to make a difference!

Log in | Facebook

xx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Done :biggrin:
He looks fantastic!! Let us know the results


----------

